# :( orgasms



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

so yea... zoloft is killing my ability to reach orgasm and even want to masturbate. It just doesn't feel like much of anything..and even when I do orgasm it's so forced..it's not as great as it used to be. This is so disappointing... Zoloft isn't even helping anything...I went on it because I keep having problems with anxiety. But now that I'm not seeing my boyfriend anymore it hasn't been as much of a problem. I wish there was something I could take when I was feeling the symptoms to just take the edge off... my doctor is against a lot of the anti-anxiety meds because they're addictive. I don't really want anything addictive either. I would rather not take anything. But my anxiety attacks are extremely bad. Meditation and mindfulness don't really cut it. I've spent years practicing that..maybe I've built up a tolerance lol. I've only been on it 3 weeks so I'll give it a few more weeks since I know it can take some time to kick in.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hey!!! you know what?!?! it's soo strange!!! after an orgasm, i have nearly NO DP or DR at all!!! i feel really alive, i wish it would last??
do you know that too??
and why is it like that??


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

i haven'treally noticed that..but I'll pay attention next time. you should post a new topic on that and see what others think.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Flare88 said:


> so yea... zoloft is killing my ability to reach orgasm and even want to masturbate. It just doesn't feel like much of anything..and even when I do orgasm it's so forced..it's not as great as it used to be. This is so disappointing... Zoloft isn't even helping anything...I went on it because I keep having problems with anxiety. But now that I'm not seeing my boyfriend anymore it hasn't been as much of a problem. I wish there was something I could take when I was feeling the symptoms to just take the edge off... my doctor is against a lot of the anti-anxiety meds because they're addictive. I don't really want anything addictive either. I would rather not take anything. But my anxiety attacks are extremely bad. Meditation and mindfulness don't really cut it. I've spent years practicing that..maybe I've built up a tolerance lol. I've only been on it 3 weeks so I'll give it a few more weeks since I know it can take some time to kick in.


zoloft really sucked for me.....all antidepressants i tried did. made me worse. its interesting the difference of opinions by doctors on taking benzos- both of the docs i have seen have no problem with prescribing them for long term use, as long as they are helping and closely monitored. Personally klonopin has been one of the few drugs that have helped me- it was great at first but not as effective now, i still take it but i am not willing to up my dose- i take no more than 0.5 mg per day, which is actually less than the 1 mg i started with. Other options you might try for anxiety, some are unconventional (but if you are like me- sensitive to or non responsive to antidepressants) then worth a try. I am taking trileptal, which helps my mood(stabilizer). I might try adding a smaller dose of lamictal, which gets alot of attention for depersonalization relief- much of which is unjustified based on studies however. but for many it can have an antidepressant/mood lifting effect, as well as being a stabilizer. neurontin didnt work for me, but for some people it really decreases anxiety. all of these meds are non-addictve and have no known sexual side effects. some claim that lamictal actually makes them hornier


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks maybe I'll give that one a try..nothing wrong with hornier lol


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

SSRI induced sexual dysfunction is treated by switching the patient to bupropion. However this is contraindicated if the patient experiences anxiety.

Well, I suppose you could switch to another SSRI or a TCA.

Sorry, got nothing.


----------



## ntt89 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a similar problem and its causing some friction in the ol' relationship at times, but its manageable. Ive tried to come off of zoloft recently and if you've read any of my other posts you know it didn't go well. Severe withdrawal and anxiety relapse. I tried coming off of it within the span of about a month or so though, maybe i should take it super slow, perhaps take it down months at a time. ah well... it sucks being on this shit and im starting to get a little paranoid about it, or maybe just skeptical, i can't really find a lot of info on the long term affects, Ive been taking it for about 5 years now. 
Hope your doing well.


----------



## arxiloxos (Nov 16, 2009)

Apparently some people have positive experiences with SSRIs and SNRIs, but for me they were awful. I tried zoloft, lexapro, and effexor. They killed my sex drive, ability to orgasm, and all the pleasure of sex, which was one of the few things I could still enjoy at the time. They also killed my emotions. You'd think you couldn't get any flatter than you already are with the DPD (and in my case at the time, severe depression), but for me these drugs actually managed to make things worse in that respect. The sexual and emotional side effects are both very common.

In short, I would be very careful with these drugs. If they help you, that's great, but if not, my advice is don't prolong taking them with the hope that they will start to help somewhere down the line. (Of course, you're supposed to give them four to six weeks to kick in, but after that...) The sexual effects actually got worse for me over time. Seriously: I started out totally in favor of these drugs, and after years of terrible experiences and only mild positive effects, I vowed I would never take another SSRI/SNRI again. Frankly, I wish I'd never taken them in the first place. I think they did more harm than good.

Not to scare you, because I know some people really do have positive effects. But just be careful.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

FoXS said:


> hey!!! you know what?!?! it's soo strange!!! after an orgasm, i have nearly NO DP or DR at all!!! i feel really alive, i wish it would last??
> do you know that too??
> and why is it like that??


That's how I feel!
Like for 10 minutes after, I feel really good, almost like I'm on e.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

> some claim that lamictal actually makes them hornier


 OMG this was me the first like two weeks on Lamictal. I felt like I was a sex crazed teenager again. I wanted sex soooooo bad. I thought about 24/7 and dreamed about it.

Now I'm actually having the horrible orgasms and its really starting to get on my last nerve. They used to be AMAZING. Like curl your toes, screaming good (well with one certain person anyways) and now they are like weak hiccups. I still want sex a lot but never have good orgasms, which just adds to the problem. I'm on klonopin regularly. Do you think this might be causing a problem?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm on klonopin regularly. Do you think this might be causing a problem?


Yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Absentis said:


> tinyfairypeople said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on klonopin regularly. Do you think this might be causing a problem?
> ...


SON OF A FREAKING.............. That FREAKING SUCKS. I absolutely need klonopin to survive right now. UUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------

